# [OT]30th Birthday



## Darklone (Sep 12, 2003)

Yeah, now I'm old.


----------



## WizarDru (Sep 12, 2003)

Congrats.  Some of us (you know, your ELDERS) might not consider you that old, yet.


----------



## Darkness (Sep 12, 2003)

Congrats, mate. 

And you're no grandfather yet.


----------



## hong (Sep 12, 2003)

Darklone said:
			
		

> Yeah, now I'm old.



 No, you're not.


----------



## Darklone (Sep 12, 2003)

Darkness said:
			
		

> Congrats, mate.
> 
> And you're no grandfather yet.



Would be rather shocking if I were one 

Even being a father would be a big surprise.


----------



## Darklone (Sep 12, 2003)

hong said:
			
		

> No, you're not.



You know, it feels soooo good to hear this from everyone


----------



## Hand of Evil (Sep 12, 2003)

Best of wishes!   ​


----------



## Buttercup (Sep 12, 2003)

Actually, life begins at 30.  Everything before was just a dress rehersal.


----------



## LcKedovan (Sep 12, 2003)

Darklone said:
			
		

> Yeah, now I'm old.




But not alone my fellow jungfrau! I turned 30 as well exactly 10 days ago . Happy Birthday!!

-Will


----------



## Darklone (Sep 12, 2003)

LcKedovan said:
			
		

> But not alone my fellow jungfrau! I turned 30 as well exactly 10 days ago . Happy Birthday!!
> 
> -Will



Late Happy B-day to you and thanks


----------



## Djeta Thernadier (Sep 12, 2003)

Happy Day! 

Eat cake 

~Sheri


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Sep 12, 2003)

Happy Birthday and congrats man.


----------



## dshai527 (Sep 12, 2003)

Happy Birthday!

I also turned 30 on September 1. It wasn't as bad as I thought it would be, but I still couldn't convince my wife that I needed a sportscar to relive my youth....


----------



## Cthulhu's Librarian (Sep 12, 2003)

Happy Birthday, and welcome to the club! 
Soon, someone will let you know the secret. I can't say what it is, with all the youngsters around here.


----------



## Darklone (Sep 12, 2003)

Ah, you mean that the whole stuff you are told about working for money and so is just a show that we do for the youngsters to make them work for us till they are 30?

Oops


----------



## aliensex (Sep 12, 2003)

Oh man!  Thursday is my turn  

Any advice on turning 30?  I have the getting drunk thing planned (and well rehearsed as well  )


----------



## Darklone (Sep 12, 2003)

Can't say much yet... Brought chocolate cake to work (Now all the women who ate 3 hate me ), tonight lunch at my parents home... weekend... touring through the clubs and pubs... then roleplaying... well. I will try to get a few hours of sleep now and then.


----------



## Desdichado (Sep 12, 2003)

Ah, 30's no big deal.  Although I'm not sure my wife believed that when she finally caught up earlier this summer.  I've been there for almost two years now, and don't feel any different.


----------



## NewbyDM (Sep 12, 2003)

30,... very very old! 



			
				Buttercup said:
			
		

> Actually, life begins at 30.  Everything before was just a dress rehersal.




Thats what all people say, when the are 30 or older 

Anyway, happy B-day!
*
*
*
*
Spoiler space
*
*
*
*
*
*
*
*
*
*
p.s. i WAS kidding, before people start to kill me


----------



## Rel (Sep 12, 2003)

Happy Birthday, Darklone!!  Welcome to the 30&up club.  It's not as bad as they say.  I'll share with you a couple of choice bits of wisdom from one of the most profound philosophers of our time, Tim McGraw:

_In my next 30 years, I'm gonna have some fun
Try to forget about all the crazy things I've done
Maybe now I've conquered all my adolescent fears
And I'll do it better in my next 30 years.

In my next 30 years, I'm gonna watch my weight
Eat a few more salads and not stay up so late
Drink a little lemonade and not so many beers
Maybe I'll remember my next 30 years.

My next 30 years will be the best years of my life
Raise a little family and hang out with my wife
Spend precious moments with the ones that I hold dear
Make up for lost time here, in my next 30 years._


Then again, his outlook may be skewed by the fact that he's rich and married to Faith Hill.  YMMV.


----------



## aliensex (Sep 12, 2003)

Darklone said:
			
		

> Can't say much yet... Brought chocolate cake to work (Now all the women who ate 3 hate me ), tonight lunch at my parents home... weekend... touring through the clubs and pubs... then roleplaying... well. I will try to get a few hours of sleep now and then.




Hmmmm....

Eat cake, go to bars and get drunk, then roleplay.  I wonder how things will turn out if I do them in that order?  Thursday is gonna be busy


----------



## Darklone (Sep 12, 2003)

Rel said:
			
		

> Then again, his outlook may be skewed by the fact that he's rich and married to Faith Hill.  YMMV.



I knew I heard that name before.... Yeah, he's certainly not your average 30up dude


----------



## Darkness (Sep 12, 2003)

Darklone said:
			
		

> Would be rather shocking if I were one
> 
> Even being a father would be a big surprise.



Yah, just wanted to show you that you aren't _that_ old yet. And since Smokestack just posted about him having become a grandfather... 

Oh, and moved to Meta; that's the place for birthday threads.


----------



## AGGEMAM (Sep 13, 2003)

So you turned the corner too .. eh?

Well, I remember when I was your age - well off course I do - it was last year.

Congrats mate.


----------



## AGGEMAM (Sep 13, 2003)

NewbyDM said:
			
		

> p.s. i WAS kidding, before people start to kill me





Will do anyway. For minor fee, off course.


----------



## William Ronald (Sep 14, 2003)

Happy Birthday, darklone!

Look at it this way.  Some things improve with age.  There is a lot I have figured out in my 30s that I did not figure out in my teens or twenties.  So, hopefully age will bring wisdom.  Or at least a lot of good presents.


----------

